

Get deeper Analytics of any YouTube video & Channel - vidooly
http://vidooly.com

======
vidooly
Guys, we just released the ugly version of Vidooly. Currently we provide
intelligent analysis of any YouTube video & Channel. We have some advanced
features on request. Need some valuable feedback to shape the product in next
version.

------
veermishra0803
Is this like an Alexa for youtube?

~~~
vidooly
Yea, on front end it is Alexa for YouTube channels & videos. You can get stats
& performance of any YouTube channel, videos. We have some advanced features
for content creators, brands & MCNs to grow & optimize their channel
organically. You can request access to get our advanced features!

